# how do i help my fish find their food



## earthmama (Feb 9, 2014)

I have rocks on the bottom now and when the food falls to the floor of the tank, one of them gobbles up most of the pieces, while the other is hunting around but can't see the pieces. I am feeding API sinking goldfish pellets. I try not to overfeed and only give them a total of 4 pieces, so if one gobbles 3 then the other isn't getting his fair share. The pieces fall into the rocks.

I was wondering if putting a little ceramic bowl in the tank would work and dropping the pellets into that? Or if a bowl would hurt the water parameters somehow.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

If the food falls between the rocks then the gravel is to large. I prefer the small grain size gravel. Also, try feeding the floating type of pellets.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a bowl could certainly work..some of our tanks have floating feeding rings..when the wife feeds the fish come to the rings to eat..


----------

